# CZL - Consolidated Zinc



## lbaz9 (21 May 2006)

This company is set to list on the ASX and a prospectus was issued late last week.  It is being spun off by Cazaly Resources.  With all the uranium hype this year, and the big returns for those that jumped on their floats, does anyone think it is worth trying my luck?  I tried to get shares with U3O8 but didn't get allocated any.  Has uranium had its run or is there quick money to be made?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 June 2006)

*Re: Newera Uranium*

I applied straight away for the following reasons,


1. Tight Capital Structure

2. Savvy Management (associated with Caz boys who almost pulled off the deal of the century)

3. Excellent ground, W.A. ground is near Nova Lake Way Uranium deposit, + has some ground in N.T.

4. Listing 30th June, how many people will sell 30 June and crystalise a profit? Not too many I'd imagine!


----------



## MattThomson (1 June 2006)

*Re: Newera Uranium*

Too risky, the WA government prohibits the mining of uraniumand has stated that this policy will remain in place until 2009. A three year wait for mining to commence, given that something is found and is economically viable in the first place, as well as the potential that this policy continues into the future means that this company could take a long time to mature and there are better uranium companies out there.


----------



## jet-r (1 June 2006)

*Re: Newera Uranium*

good points YT, and most likely by late June the resources price would recover from recent correction and reach new highs.





			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I applied straight away for the following reasons,
> 
> 
> 1. Tight Capital Structure
> ...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 June 2006)

*Re: Newera Uranium*



			
				MattThomson said:
			
		

> Too risky, the WA government prohibits the mining of uraniumand has stated that this policy will remain in place until 2009. A three year wait for mining to commence, given that something is found and is economically viable in the first place, as well as the potential that this policy continues into the future means that this company could take a long time to mature and there are better uranium companies out there.





Mate tell that to the shareholders of Nova Energy, Encounter Resources and U3O8 (we all saw how that float did)


----------



## lbaz9 (2 June 2006)

*Re: Newera Uranium*

I put my offer (priority) in on the first day, should be interesting.  I think YT you have similar thoughts to myself.  The risks involved are the same as any of the other uranium companies that have floated this year, and we have all seen their performaces on listing.  Should be interesting come listing date.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 June 2006)

*Re: Newera Uranium*

IPO Closed oversubscribed in 5 days!!!!!!!!!!!   


Another rocket listing? I reckon so


----------



## pussycat2005 (10 July 2006)

*NRU*

U Float going nuts since Friday
Big buying underway
60% held by Top 20
Low Market Cap
With the pending uncertainty over Korea
U stocks revival underway!


----------



## pussycat2005 (11 July 2006)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Announcement Out



> Newera Uranium Limited ACN: 118 554 359
> ASX Release
> 11 July 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## ezyTrader (14 November 2006)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Announcements

NEWERA CONFIRMS URANIUM MINERALISATION IN QUARTZ HILL PEGMATITES
Newera Uranium Limited (ASX: NRU) (“Newera”) advises that analysis of soil
and rock chip samples collected from site, following recent reconnaissance
field work on Newera’s Quartz Hill project in the eastern Harts Range of the
Northern territory, has confirmed the presence of significant uranium
mineralization within Rare Earth pegmatite host rocks located at Quartz Hill.
Spot reconnaissance sampling of anomalous areas of radiation detected by
ground survey (Q05-07, below), and a site of historic sampling by PNC (TQ201
– 203), has demonstrated the presence of uranium in the pegmatites and the
dissemination of uranium, rare earth elements (REE) and thorium into the
surrounding host rocks from the pegmatites.

The results above show grades up to 0.04% U, which compares to the giant
Rossing mine in Namibia (0.035%) and are significant if found in volume.
Strong REE values are shown in the pegmatite material, with up to 1.0%
Lanthanum, indicating the materials are highly fractionated and of the
requisite nature to host uranium mineralisation.
Uranium and REEs are often found in conjunction with each other. Extraction
and processing of REE is under feasibility study by Arafura Resources at the
Nolans Bore REE deposit 230km west of Quartz Hill. Nolans Bore also contains
low grade (0.019%) uranium.

Rest of announcements here
http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20061113/pdf/00666933.pdf

Anyone in this?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 December 2006)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Well I'm back in NRU,

*Mkt Cap*
37m shares + 18m 25c opies = 45m fully dilluted
*
45m@37c= $17m*
*
Cash $3m * 

*
Projects*
*Lake Way* in W.A. Earning up to 80%
At the top of Nova (NEL's large Lake Way deposit) Clear indication of mineralistation continuing into NRU's tennement
*
Gascoyne* in W.A. Earning up to 80%
Previously identified 1000t@0.03% follow up work needed to expand size and grade
*
Quartz* in N.T. Earning up to 80%
*Samples have yielded 0.4-0.9% U308*
Contains Rare Earths and Thorium as well, very similar to ARU's Nolans Bore Deposit, lots of potential

Happy New Year


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Hopefully people have noticed the U craze of late,

If so its interesting to note that NEL has risen from a low of $2.30 2 weeks ago to a high of $3.80 today,

This is interesting because NEL's 2 main deposits Lake Way and Centipede are fed by NRU's Lake Way tennement,

I jumped in on Friday, those who remember I picked GBE a few days before it ran, don't ask me why but I have the same feeling about NRU, it hasn't run that hard, its fully dilluted shares on issue is similar to AEE (45m) yet AEE is around the 60/70c mark

Time will tell but I believe NRU is due for a run,

As always I have punted the opies NRUO,

Enjoy!


----------



## powerkoala (9 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

seems like this is the only uranium stock that never goes up.
is it due to WA uranium ban regulation?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Patience Powerkoala, patience

The herd of sheep are busy feeding over on other pastures, soon those fields will become empty and the herd will grow hungry again.


GBE was exactly the same, was being completly ignored and I made 100% on them

This is not some pure spec punt,

It had good fundamentals in that its Lake Way project is providing the feeder channel for NEL's deposits

As well as the fact that its mkt cap @ $13.5m makes it probably the cheapest listed U play on the mkt, its Mkt structure is similar to AEE and just look at it perform now that it has a JV with Mega,

I reckon a JV would be on the cards for NRU


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Hey Powerkoala,

Just thought I'd let you know, expect alot of selling pressure as NRU has just distributed to CAZ shareholders 9m shares


----------



## powerkoala (11 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

i thought we already have LOT of selling 
starting when it was 38c ....


----------



## greggy (12 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Having recently re-read YT's review and followed it up with further research.  I rang the company the other day and spoke to the company's Exploration Manager.  He was very helpful and optimistic.  Drilling will take place around Mar 07 at its NT uranium prospect.  The downside is that they are having difficulty with negotiations with the traditional land owners in relation to its Lake Way Project.  
This stock is cashed up with $3 million in cash, but will wait for the situation to be resolved with the Lake Way project.  Pity though, this company has great potential.
DYOR


----------



## bigt (19 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Increasing interest in NRU the last week or so, this stock has definately lagged the rest of the pack, and so I have jumped on today hoping for a short term increase. Greggy mentions drilling not due till march for their NT projects, though I have a feeling something positive is about to happen here,maybe land rights related?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey Powerkoala,
> 
> Just thought I'd let you know, expect alot of selling pressure as NRU has just distributed to CAZ shareholders 9m shares





I still think there is alot of selling to overcome, however the stock should find support around 25c


----------



## sydneysider (21 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Patience Powerkoala, patience
> 
> The herd of sheep are busy feeding over on other pastures, soon those fields will become empty and the herd will grow hungry again.
> 
> ...




AEE is rising for two reasons. The main reason is that they have completed a 350 hole drill program over appox 7 square klms on the Lake Wondinong uranium project in WA. This is a very large area measuring 2 kms x 3 kms long running N to S and a NE extension along an old river bed at least 1km x 1 km. U is distributed in an on surface deposit appox 1 meter thick. A positive result here will make AEE stock run very hard (the run has already started) with results probably due in about five/ six weeks time.


----------



## j4mesa (22 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Hi all,

I am newbie here  in the aussie stock forums.

Have been watching NRU,seems that they just announce that they are gonna be issuing more shares meaning that more dillution to current share.


----------



## powerkoala (25 January 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

YT, finally this stock is moving up.
any idea why?


----------



## Bush Trader (5 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				j4mesa said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am newbie here  in the aussie stock forums.
> 
> Have been watching NRU,seems that they just announce that they are gonna be issuing more shares meaning that more dillution to current share.




CAZ shareholders that were distributed shares as part of the in specie distribution have just been given an oportunity to buy up to 8000 shares (i.e you had 500 therfore you can ourchase 7500) at 25c. Deal closes 12/2/07. May be some short profit takers, however it is good of the company to acknowledge its smaller investors.

Cheers


----------



## greggy (9 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				Bush Trader said:
			
		

> CAZ shareholders that were distributed shares as part of the in specie distribution have just been given an oportunity to buy up to 8000 shares (i.e you had 500 therfore you can ourchase 7500) at 25c. Deal closes 12/2/07. May be some short profit takers, however it is good of the company to acknowledge its smaller investors.
> 
> Cheers



NRU is up 3.5c today to 31c and is looking good.  It has uranium interests in WA (its next door to Nova's Lake Way Deposit) and NT.  Its also currently looking overseas for uranium interests.  Only 36 million shares and a market cap of just over $10 million.  There's not too many uranium focussed explorers out there with such a low market cap.  I finally bought some this morning.  
DYOR


----------



## Bush Trader (9 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> NRU is up 3.5c today to 31c and is looking good.  It has uranium interests in WA (its next door to Nova's Lake Way Deposit) and NT.  Its also currently looking overseas for uranium interests.  Only 36 million shares and a market cap of just over $10 million.  There's not too many uranium focussed explorers out there with such a low market cap.  I finally bought some this morning.
> DYOR




39,836,000 (not diluted) shares as of next week with a market cap of aprox 11,000,000

Being only a small holder I took up their generous offer. 

These WA uranium shares still have a lot o government red tape to cut through, before they are real goers, does anyone think that the 2 mine policy will be extinguished before the supplydemand curve changes for Uranium (2012 I have seen quoted)

Cheers


----------



## greggy (9 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				Bush Trader said:
			
		

> 39,836,000 (not diluted) shares as of next week with a market cap of aprox 11,000,000
> 
> Being only a small holder I took up their generous offer.
> 
> ...



It hasn't stopped the share prices of other uranium explorers with WA uranium interests from going up strongly.  NRU is also involved in NT at its Quartz Hill Project and is looking for new uranium projects.  This stock has been well and truly overlooked.
DYOR


----------



## Bush Trader (9 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> It hasn't stopped the share prices of other uranium explorers with WA uranium interests from going up strongly.  NRU is also involved in NT at its Quartz Hill Project and is looking for new uranium projects.  This stock has been well and truly overlooked.
> DYOR




As you can see I read the prospectus from cover to cover.

Thanks for the mail.

Cheers


----------



## greggy (12 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hopefully people have noticed the U craze of late,
> 
> If so its interesting to note that NEL has risen from a low of $2.30 2 weeks ago to a high of $3.80 today,
> 
> ...



Hi YT,

I was wondering whether you still hold your bullish opinion on NRU.  I finally bought some shares and options on Friday.  This stock has strong potential on a number of fronts (Lake Way, WA, and Quartz Hill, NT).  Its also looking at acquiring 1 or 2 uranium properties in South America (in the stable part of the region).  It doesn't have many shares on issue and its management is being very frugal in spending NRU's funds.  
DYOR


----------



## greggy (13 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Announcement today from the company stating that the size of the top up offer has been increased to 5 million shares (raising a possible $1.25 million less expenses).  Greater than expected demand is the reason for the increase. 
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (13 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Hi YT,
> 
> I was wondering whether you still hold your bullish opinion on NRU.  I finally bought some shares and options on Friday.  This stock has strong potential on a number of fronts (Lake Way, WA, and Quartz Hill, NT).  Its also looking at acquiring 1 or 2 uranium properties in South America (in the stable part of the region).  It doesn't have many shares on issue and its management is being very frugal in spending NRU's funds.
> DYOR





Hey mate,

I sold out when I realised Caz holders were getting In-Specie as this would keep a lid on the price,

In additon the rights issue will further hold down prices,

Until I see a firm work program I won't be back


----------



## greggy (13 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hey mate,
> 
> I sold out when I realised Caz holders were getting In-Specie as this would keep a lid on the price,
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts, YT.  I value your opinion highly. I was initially slightly bearish on this stock, but have since warmed to it.  It seems to have strong potential on a number of fronts, both at Lake Way (next door to NEL) and also at Quartz Hill, NT, where the initial results have been very encouraging.  When I last spoke with NRU's Exploration Manager (back in Jan 07) the company was planning to drill at its Quartz Hill Project in Mar 07. 
I'm also excited that the company is having discussions in relation to acquiring 2 uranium projects overseas. If acquired, the effect on the share price could well be extremely positive.     
I've bought over 100,000 shares since last Friday.  I didn't want to buy in the high 30s and waited for a correction of sorts.  I now feel that this has been overdone.  Still even with the in-specie distribution ther are still not that many shares floating around. A number of other companies have had a similar distribution without having a drastic effect on the share price (e.g. U308).  Infact, one could take the view that NRU has become a more liquid stock.  
 DYOR


----------



## greggy (14 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

NRU is up 3.5c to 32c today on turnover of over 750,000 (high volume for this stock). Another announcement came out today regarding a placement of 2 million shares to a number of institutional and sophisticated investors at a price of 25c.  Clearly interest is increasing in this uranium focussed explorer and for a number of institutional investors to be jumping on board is a positive move.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Increased support for this uranium stock yet again with NRU up to 34c today.
Any other views on this one?  
DYOR


----------



## bigt (15 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Not sure..it's had a couple of recent runs, then drops back to 26-27c. I'm suprised at this run, as they have also just effectively diluted the stock releasing additional shares, albeit not by much.

Maybe there is something lurking back there? Dont think any drill results are due...but who knows.


----------



## greggy (15 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Hi bigt.  Thanks for your contribution.  Through its recent issues NRU would now have around 43 million shares which is still quite small.  Its recent raisings will bring up the company's cash levels to well over the $4million mark.  NRU has good prospects in both WA (next door to NEL's Lake Way Project) and NT.  Its also looking at acquiring new uranium projects.  Hence, this probably why there is increased attention.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (16 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

NRU are up again today. Up 1.5c to 35.5c/36c.  Momentum is increasing for this uranium focussed explorer.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (21 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

NRU announced yesterday that 5,075,043 were issued at 25c as a result of its Top Up Plan.  Along with the placement of another 2 million shares via a placement at 25c, that's an extra $1.75 million (less expenses) raised by the company.
I have also forgotten to mention that in NRU's latest quarterly report that it had also made an application for the Angela and Pamela uranium resources in the NT. I notice that SEG recently had a strong market reaction in regards to their application yet it should also not be forgotten that NRU has also applied along with over another 30 parites or so.  When I rang the company recently they were continuing to examine new uranium projects including 2 advanced projects in Chile and Peru, but no decision had been made as yet.
Any other views?  
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (21 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Hi Greggy, 

I've been following this a bit and like a couple of their projects. I'm not over the placements etc going on and how it's effecting the sp...

It was mentioned earlier that there were issues with Native Tittle at Lake Way. Is this still the case? That would be a bumber if it didn't get up. I'd be surprised if it didn't however. There is always a price for 'sacred land'...you just have to pay up.

Chart wise looks like 35 centish is turning into a hurdle. MACD looks like momentum is going up. RSI good also. 

How's the market cap looking now?


----------



## greggy (21 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Hi Greggy,
> 
> I've been following this a bit and like a couple of their projects. I'm not over the placements etc going on and how it's effecting the sp...
> 
> ...



Hi kennas,

Thanks for the chart.  The chart is looking good with NRU.  I notice that it went as high as 35.5c during the past week on high volume for this stock, but has since pulled back on low turnover.  There have been two issues on the funding front:
1. The top up plan was increased to 5 million shares at 25c due to higher than expected demand
2.  There has also been a placement of 2 million shares at 25c to institutions and sophisticated investors.  That a number of institutions obviously like the company and have jumped aboard is a good sign.
Hence, NRU now has an extra $1.75 million (less expenses) in funding.  
After taking into account the above, NRU would now have around 43 million shares giving it a market cap of only $13 million, with $4.5 million made up of it in cash. It is now a more liquid stock.
In relation to the Lake Way Project which is next door to Nova Energy's Lake Way Uranium Deposit, the Exploration Manager informed me that progress is being made and that drilling is planned soon after negotiations are finalised.
In buying this stock of which I recently purchased 160,000 at an average price of 29c, I feel that the NT Quartz Hill Uranium Project alone is potentially very exciting and am hoping it could end up being another ARU, but still its very early days.  Initial rock chip sample results were highly encouraging.
Positive drilling results from this project alone could boost the share price significantly. Also, at the moment there's a frenzy going on for uranium explorers with NT interests. 
As for the Lake Way Uranium Project, being next door to Nova Energy (NEL), NRU certainly has an excellent ground position.  This project could also prove to be a company maker.
NRU are also looking at 2 advanced uranium projects overseas.  Take a look at what's happened to other uranium companies that have taken this path.
NRU has clearly been overlooked and is only one of a handful of uranium focussed companies that is yet to have a major run.
DYOR


----------



## fma007 (23 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Up 14% today. Starting their run?


----------



## greggy (23 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				fma007 said:
			
		

> Up 14% today. Starting their run?



NRU finished at 36c (up 4c for today) on turnover of 840,633.  Interest is definitely building in this one. It opened at 32.5c and went as high as 38c.    The buy/sell spread at the end was 35c/37c. 
Kennas mentioned on Wed that chartwise 35c was a hurdle, but today that was overcome on good turnover for this stock.  This is a very bullish signal in my opinion. It has a couple of very good projects in good locations and has plenty of cash on hand.  
I recently purchased a considerable stake at 29c and intend holding for a while.
DYOR


----------



## powerkoala (23 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

I hate this share
last time, it touched 35.5c and went back to 31c area...
which i had to wait and wait again... (3 times)
now when it touched 35c, just sold not even 5 minutes to see big order jump to 38c....  
jeez... what an unlucky day for me indeed...
oh well, i will reenter once it goes back to 31c


----------



## greggy (24 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> I hate this share
> last time, it touched 35.5c and went back to 31c area...
> which i had to wait and wait again... (3 times)
> now when it touched 35c, just sold not even 5 minutes to see big order jump to 38c....
> ...



Hi Powerkoala,

Congratulations on making a reasonable profit, its better than a loss.
On many stocks, when things go well, I try to take a reasonable profit and the move on to the next stock.  In the case of NRU, I feel that its potential is so strong that I intend letting my profits run on this one.  
Last year I remember buying UNX around the 20c mark and then sold for a 25% profit.  Take a look at it now (around $2).  The same thing has happened to me on a number of occasions.
Kennas with his great charting abilities, reiterated my own view that 35c was indeed a hurdle.  That its been overcome (at least for the moment) is a very bullish sign.
Only on 2 other occasion have I placed so much funds into a stock during the past 12 months, VMS and YML, and have been lucky enough to do well out of them.  I am hoping, having done countless hours of research, that NRU will continue to do the same.
DYOR


----------



## swerve5000 (27 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

there has been a bit of movement at the station in the last 5mins or so. anyone know whats happening?


----------



## greggy (27 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				swerve5000 said:
			
		

> there has been a bit of movement at the station in the last 5mins or so. anyone know whats happening?



I don't know, but I can't complain with my holding.  Chartwise this one is looking good.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (28 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Lucky I've sold most of my NRU during the last couple of days and placed the funds into both BYR (not the best timing)  and HCY (largely this morning).
DYOR


----------



## Bush Trader (28 February 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				greggy said:
			
		

> Lucky I've sold most of my NRU during the last couple of days and placed the funds into both BYR (not the best timing)  and HCY (largely this morning).
> DYOR





Greggy you've been ramping this stock for weeks even up until yesterday.  In fact you were quite put out in regards to my comments on WA an U308 miners and explorers.

The question is why the change of Heart.  I thought the SP held up very well next to it's battered brethern.  I assume this is because there was not as much HOT money in this one.  Hence it's underperformance against it's brothers to date.  Am I right? Is this why you've bailed - impatience?


----------



## greggy (1 March 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



			
				Bush Trader said:
			
		

> Greggy you've been ramping this stock for weeks even up until yesterday.  In fact you were quite put out in regards to my comments on WA an U308 miners and explorers.
> 
> The question is why the change of Heart.  I thought the SP held up very well next to it's battered brethern.  I assume this is because there was not as much HOT money in this one.  Hence it's underperformance against it's brothers to date.  Am I right? Is this why you've bailed - impatience?



Hi Bush Trader,

I've still got 50,000 NRU (a nice holding) and they're up again today.  I sold the rest at an average of 37-38c, having bought my holding at an ave of 29c.  I just wanted to boost my cash levels in the event of finding a stock even more overlooked.  Hence, my purchase of 2.5 million shares in HCY.  Yes, it is looking for uranium in WA (however, the way the Carpenter Government is going it may well fall over and lead to a change in their uranium position) but considering the share price, under 2c, and the strong potential of their Lake Marmion Uranium Project along with their copper and nickel projects (JV with Minara REs with more drilling imminent),  I felt that HCY had the potential to go up very nicely in price.  It is also now cashed up.
In summary, I just wanted to take some profits off the table. I still like NRU, but I wanted a sizable exposure to HCY.  The results of HCY's sampling program at its Lake Marmion Uranium Project will be released shortly and I'm hoping that they will be impressive.  I just thought that I would be honest  in stating my current position.  I do this on my own accord.
DYOR


----------



## Gspot (13 April 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Can anyone tell when they announce drill results for quartz hill. The SP has done very little considering the rise of other uranium juniors (specially in NT).
Who's still holding these puppies??


----------



## greggy (19 April 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



Gspot said:


> Can anyone tell when they announce drill results for quartz hill. The SP has done very little considering the rise of other uranium juniors (specially in NT).
> Who's still holding these puppies??




This stock went up 3c today to 34.5c on turnover of over 1 million shares.  Really compared to other uranium stocks out there NRU hasn't done all that much work on its prospects.  I was hoping that they would be drilling on their NT uranium prospect by now, but this is not the case.  But maybe with today's share price action and increased volume that there might be something happening.  I recently sold the rest of my holding at a small profit.
NRU has good prospects in both NT and WA, but the management are a little bit too quiet for my liking.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (23 April 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

Starting to landbank some nice uranium tennements, with a marketcap of only $14 million certainly not the most expensive stock out there.  Management needs to use some of the $4 million in the bank to start drilling, once investors know that they are starting some serious exploration the shareprice may be re-rated a little.  Still fairly tightly held so news on the exploration front could certainly help it along.

Anybody out there still holding or monitoring NRU?


----------



## mick2006 (23 April 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

for anyone that may be interested today there is a interview on boardroom radio with the managing director and he talks about the uranium tennement purchase also he states that the company should be in a position to reveal more tennement buys within the next two weeks.  May be a chance for a short term gain on news of another uranium tennement purchase


----------



## greggy (23 April 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



mick2006 said:


> Starting to landbank some nice uranium tennements, with a marketcap of only $14 million certainly not the most expensive stock out there.  Management needs to use some of the $4 million in the bank to start drilling, once investors know that they are starting some serious exploration the shareprice may be re-rated a little.  Still fairly tightly held so news on the exploration front could certainly help it along.
> 
> Anybody out there still holding or monitoring NRU?



Positive announcement today by NRU.  The share price rose further to 40c, but then went back to being unchanged for the day. A summary now follows:
NEWERA SECURES LARGE STRATEGIC STAKE IN HIGHLY URANIUM
PROSPECTIVE AMADEUS BASIN – NORTHERN TERRITORY
HIGHLIGHTS
• Secures 3-year option to acquire 80% interest in a large (~5,000km²)
ground package in the highly uranium prospective Western
Amadeus Basin.
• Tenements include part of a recently delineated, large geophysical
radiometric anomaly.
• Similar geological formation to that which hosts significant uranium
deposits in the central portions of the Basin, including the Angela and
Pamela deposits.
• Newera is one of 34 applicants for the Angela (12,560t U3O8) and
Pamela uranium deposits.
Newera Uranium Limited (ASX: NRU – “Newera”) is pleased to announce that
it has moved to secure a significant, strategic, coherent and highly uranium
prospective ground package consisting of seven (7) tenements covering
4,951 square kilometres within the Amadeus Basin in the Northern Territory.
Newera has entered into an agreement with Fermi Pty Ltd (“Fermi”), giving it
a three-year option to secure 80% of Fermi’s rights to NT exploration licence
applications EL25487, EL25488, EL25500, EL25502, EL25503, EL25572 and
EL25680.
I don't hold any at present, but am carefully watching the situation.  The only thing that I don't like about this company is that it is yet to do anything in the way of drilling even though its been listed since Jul 06.  NRU has some very interesting ground.
DYOR


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 April 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

You wanna be on the mob that gets the Angela/Pamela tenements.

Now who could that be I wonder?


----------



## greggy (23 April 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



Wysiwyg said:


> You wanna be on the mob that gets the Angela/Pamela tenements.
> 
> Now who could that be I wonder?



NRU is one of the 34 parties after the Angela/ Pamela tenements. Its too early to speculate at this stage who will get the tenements.
DYOR


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 May 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



Wysiwyg said:


> You wanna be on the mob that gets the Angela/Pamela tenements.
> 
> Now who could that be I wonder?




On a physical level Angela/Pamela would certainly  add immense value to the company that gets the nod(yes,one of 34 at the moment).On a chart level I noticed this wee cup and handle formation pictured below.
I think a decline in price will most likely occur in the near term with a strong continuation as more facts come to light and the stockholders that depart at the first opportunity have left.A special thanks to the Leavitt Brothers for the chart pattern stuff.


----------



## Tiberium (2 May 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

I'm sorry for my newbie's questions but I'm curious if NRU now with its current market cap of 14M and its 7 highly uranium prospective tenements, is this stock now undervalued if compared with the other uranium exploration company? NRU has only 3.8M cash atm, is this cash enough to start running its 3 major projects? I really appreciate for any input to these questions.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 May 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



Tiberium said:


> I'm sorry for my newbie's questions but I'm curious if NRU now with its current market cap of 14M and its 7 highly uranium prospective tenements, is this stock now undervalued if compared with the other uranium exploration company? NRU has only 3.8M cash atm, is this cash enough to start running its 3 major projects? I really appreciate for any input to these questions.




Hi tiberium...Tiberium is a fictional mutagenic crystalline material featured prominently in the Command and Conquer series of real-time strategy video games. 
Cool name Please ensure that your seat restraint is coupled and luggage is stored in the overhead compartment. 

To answer some of your questions....No ,I don`t think it is undervalued at this stage of the exploration phase.The company is acquiring tenements (hopefully Angela/Pamela too) and until resources are proven up then the share price will float around.Hard to put a price on something if you don`t know what they have.

All speculative and nothing concrete at the moment.My   worth.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 June 2007)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*



Wysiwyg said:


> To answer some of your questions....No ,I don`t think it is undervalued at this stage of the exploration phase.The company is acquiring tenements (hopefully Angela/Pamela too) and until resources are proven up then the share price will float around.Hard to put a price on something if you don`t know what they have.
> 
> All speculative and nothing concrete at the moment.My   worth.




About 6 weeks ago I e-mailed the NTMC about the Angela uranium tenements and was replied that 







> The decision as to the successful bidder is expected mid-year. This decision is made by the Mines Minister in accordance with the NT Mining Act.




That info. is available to anyone who wishes to enquire.
With the likes of Paladin and Cameco in the mix of about 37 applicants I don`t think NRU will get them but would love to be proven wrong for this speculative stock.Got stopped out on this one ... dohhh.


----------



## Tyler Durden (6 January 2011)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

This one made a bit of a jump today, worth checking out.


----------



## Dragonkiller (6 January 2011)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium      - URANIO AG*

For comparison, I would like a Central African uranium mine present, which is headquartered in Switzerland. Trading on the Open Market Frankfurt (Germany).
The company has 252 million shares.
But, be carefull. I think this share is not clean. Like the diamonds from this area.
Behind the company, I think, stands PrÃ©sident BozizÃ© and his nephew Syvain Ndoutingai. 

http://www.boerse-frankfurt.de/DE/index.aspx?pageID=35&ISIN=CH0028827852
http://www.uranio.ch/english/
what do you think about ?


----------



## Tyler Durden (8 January 2011)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium      - URANIO AG*



Dragonkiller said:


> For comparison, I would like a Central African uranium mine present, which is headquartered in Switzerland. Trading on the Open Market Frankfurt (Germany).
> The company has 252 million shares.
> But, be carefull. I think this share is not clean. Like the diamonds from this area.
> Behind the company, I think, stands PrÃ©sident BozizÃ© and his nephew Syvain Ndoutingai.
> ...




What?


----------



## newanimal (17 April 2012)

*NRU*

perfect bowl /cup and handle formed extending over past 5 months. Big volume increase over the past two weeks (handle). I'd say above .044 would be a break-out. wish I had cash to play it. I've been shy of U generally but this looks technically attractive... to me anyway.


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

NRU announces its 100% acqusition of Shanagan Coal Project in Mongolia.

• Binding agreement executed for the acquisition of up to a 100% interest in the Shanagan Project located in Central Mongolia
• Ideally located ~ 50km from existing rail siding which connects to the trans-Siberian railway servicing China
and Russia
• Greenfield exploration opportunity with outcropping Late Permian coal seams in the north-west of the tenement
• Several historical trenches expose shallow dipping coal
seams of consistent thickness between 1 – 5m
• Recent trench sampling by Newera confirms bituminous coal
• Immediate exploration program planned for coming months including a 5 hole drill program

258m shares, with $2.2m in hand.


----------



## springhill (16 July 2012)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

*Newera Mongolian Geological Mapping Results - Shanagan Coal Project*

HIGHLIGHTS
●Newera’s initial interest in the Shanagan project was generated by a single, previously identified and sampled coal seam, outcropping over several kilometres.

●Recently completed high resolution geological mapping at 1:10,000 scale, identifies up to nine coal seams, through surface mapping and identification of discrete coal outcrops.

●Interpretation of the mapping results by Newera’s geological consultants in Mongolia suggest potential for a combined coal seam thickness in excess of 20 metres.

●The coal seams exist in Late Permian coal-bearing strata occupying an asymmetrical syncline with a dominant flank with 5 - 10 degree dips from the east and a shorter flank with 30 - 40 degree dips from the west.

●Interpretation suggests that if economic, the seams should be accessible by open pit.

●An immediate exploration program is planned for coming months including a five hole drill program.


----------



## springhill (3 August 2012)

*Re: NRU - Newera Uranium*

*Drilling to Commence – Shanagan Project, Mongolia.*

HIGHLIGHTS
• Newera Resources Ltd is pleased to advise that its Mongolian subsidiary company, Newera Resources Mongolia LLC, has executed a drilling contract with Mongolian drilling contractor Best Drilling LLC.
• The drilling contract covers an ~ 1,000 metre drilling program that Newera intends to undertake on its Shanagan coal project area 140km south east of Ulaanbaatar.
• Drilling is planned to commence in Mid-August – pending the licence holder gaining all necessary Government approvals prior to the planned commencement date.

*HIGHLIGHTS FROM NGS MAPPING*
• A team of 3 experienced geologists from Nordic Geological Solutions LLC recently successfully completed high resolution mapping (i.e. 1:10,000 scale) with special focus on the coal-bearing sector of the Shanagan exploration property.
• Mapping confirmed Late Permian coal-bearing strata within a c. 8 km² area in the eastern part of the exploration tenement.
• Significantly, up to 9 laterally continuous black coal seams were identified by the mapping team, extensively exceeding the previous understanding of the number of Late Permian coal seams thought to exist, and as such, adding considerable value to the Shanagan project.
• The seams outcrop, or sub-crop, along the flanks of a NE – SW trending asymmetrical syncline.
• The thickness of the Late Permian coal measures estimated at c. 200m based on the detailed mapping - possibly thicker within synclinal sedimentary depocentre.
• NGS estimates combined coal thickness of c. 20m, with coal / clastic sediment ratio similar to the Late Permian Blackwater Group in the Bowen Basin.
• Sedimentary bedding dips between c. 5 and 40 degrees, with low angle dips along the extensive western flank and steeper dips along the restricted eastern flank.
• Favourable open-cut strip ratio for the vast majority of the deposit expected by NGS.
• Late Permian sandstone strike ridges continue for 100's of metres along strike, indicating somewhat limited post Permian structural deformation, with largest fault displacement of only a few 10’s of meters in places.
• The coking properties of the extensive Late Permian coal-bearing system in Mongolia is well documented (e.g. Erdenetsogt et al., 2009). Given the Late Permian age of the Shanagan coal measures and the synclinal architecture of the deposit, the potential coking coal distribution is predicted to be somewhat complex by NGS.
• NGS recommends a phased JORC-compliant drilling and trenching program to commence as soon as practicable possible. In this context NRU has already secured a drill rig for this initial exploration program.
• The initial drilling program to comprise 5 holes with a combined length of c. 1,000m, as well as trenching along the flanks of the syncline, with the aim of providing a maiden JORC resource during the next quarter. Drilling program to be supervised by 5 experienced NGS geologists.
• Extensive coal quality testing (including coking properties) to be conducted at SGS laboratory in Ulaanbaatar.


----------



## System (23 June 2015)

On June 23rd, 2015, Newera Resources Limited (NRU) changed its name and ASX code to Consolidated Zinc Limited (CZL).


----------



## greggles (17 September 2018)

Consolidated Zinc saw a jump in share price and volume on 5 September after it announced that it intends to immediately commence mining at its Plomosas zinc-lead-silver project in northern Mexico. This decision was made after the company entered into a processing and offtake agreement with Grupo Mexico through their nearby Santa Eulalia concentrator, with the Plomosas concentrate sold and delivered to Grupo Mexico's San Luis Potosi smelter.

Since 5 September CZL has consolidated in a tight trading range between 1.4c and 1.8c but today it appears as though it may be ready for the next leg up after reaching an intraday high of 2c and closing at 1.8c on increasing volume after four trading days of relatively low volume.

Watching closely for a break through 2c.


----------



## barney (17 September 2018)

greggles said:


> Watching closely for a break through 2c.




Very positive price action …… tempted to get involved but buying the initial spike off recent lows is not usually productive from my experience …… Definitely needs to be followed and on the watchlist for the next couple of months


----------



## greggles (18 September 2018)

barney said:


> Very positive price action …… tempted to get involved but buying the initial spike off recent lows is not usually productive from my experience …… Definitely needs to be followed and on the watchlist for the next couple of months



This morning's price action is looking good. Currently at 2c with a high of 2.1c. The buy side of the market depth is heavy with bids while the sell side appears to be thinning out. CZL might see 2.5c today.


----------



## greggles (20 September 2018)

greggles said:


> CZL might see 2.5c today.




Well, Consolidated Zinc didn't see 2.5c on Tuesday but it saw it today after the company announced this morning that the first shipment of ore has left its high-grade Plomosas zinc-lead-silver project in Mexico and that first revenues are expected in October-November.

CZL was up 44.44% to 2.6c today, closing near its high for the day of 2.7c on volume of 66 million shares. Should now see some consolidation at current levels.


----------



## HelloU (8 October 2018)

less than a week till SPP closes @2.4  
not underwritten so I wonder what the instructions to the jockey are (to the broker). struggling, but a quick pump to 3 prior is feasible. (uncertain of after)


----------



## HelloU (10 October 2018)

well ...it got to 2.9 for a 20% rise before they extended the SPP date by a week to 22Oct, and down 10% ...... if they want the cash it needs to stay attractive for holders ...... over to the jockey.


----------



## greggles (15 October 2021)

Rising volume, and a break through resistance at 3c. The 4c level looks like it might also present a challenge, but I think the worm may have turned here.

Check out the Investor Presentation released yesterday.


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2021)

greggles said:


> Rising volume, and a break through resistance at 3c. The 4c level looks like it might also present a challenge, but I think the worm may have turned here.




They've got some pretty high grade zinc in Mexico... but, not much.


----------



## Sean K (22 October 2021)

Thanks for the tip @greggles 

I didn't buy it.


----------



## greggles (22 October 2021)

kennas said:


> Thanks for the tip @greggles
> 
> I didn't buy it.
> 
> View attachment 131791




I didn't get on it either. I had no idea the share price was going to spike like that.


----------



## greggles (30 March 2022)

CZL raising $1.55 million though the issue of 50 million shares at 2.5c per share to fund two acquisitions (WestOz Lithium Pty Ltd and Pyramid Minerals Pty Ltd) as well as working capital.

To early to say much about the acquisitions other than they certainly appear to have potential based on the information presented in today's announcement. However, CZL will need to identify the most prospective project and get to work progressing that one quickly to conserve cash and hopefully prove to the market that they have something of value here.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 October 2022)

Is that bacon I smell...🧐


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Is that bacon I smell...



Yummy crunchy chewy tasty bacon...

Consolidated late 2020


----------



## greggles (31 October 2022)

When is this company going to change its name? It's pivoting towards lithium and rare earths and can't seem to turn a profit from its zinc operations.


----------

